#ubuntu-ph 2010-12-06
<waterboy0911> to everyone who is in cebu who are linux users we will have a christmas gathering please check http://www.istorya.net/forums/alternative-systems/192923-linux-user-group-lug-cebu.html
<kidsodateless> magandang hapon ph
<bhearsum> kumusta ba kayo?
#ubuntu-ph 2010-12-10
<nhatz> waaaaaaaaaazzzzzzzzzzaaaaaaaaaa
#ubuntu-ph 2010-12-12
<lamas> !seen darkhero
<lubotu2> I have no seen command
<butiki`> lamas: I have not seen darkhero.
<lubot> lamas, darkhero (~darkhero@unaffiliated/darkhero) was last seen quitting #ubuntu-ph 50 minutes ago (12.12. 09:49) stating "Ping timeout: 260 seconds" after 
<rx007> hello
#ubuntu-ph 2011-12-05
<onats> anyone here fully deployed ubuntu sa corporate?
<Terminus-> partial lang. =D
<onats> hirap mag convince ng old schoolers
<onats> pati open office ayaw
<Terminus-> ah... we use openoffice everywhere. the exception would be engineering which requires excel integration and payroll coz the bank has a crapload of macros on their spreadsheet.
<onats> tamang tama
<onats> pwede mag rant dito
<onats> kesyo di aligned blah blah
<onats> e di bumili nalnag kayo ng license
<onats> taena
<Terminus-> hehe
<Terminus-> for internal office work, oo.o works fine. sometimes even when exchanging files externally. it only falls flat when you need to integrate with proprietary software or deal with people who use a ton of macros.
<onats> wala nga eh
<onats> formulas and quotations lang
<Terminus-> oh, it also collapses when you have 50,000 rows and the last row depends on the previous ad infinitum with complex equations and crap.
<onats> don't have spreadsheets like that
<onats> dapat naka DB na yan pag ganon
<onats> lol
<Terminus-> i agree. =D
<Terminus-> at dapat hindi na dbf. hahaha
<onats> eto pa
<onats> we have like 17 servers
<onats> na kasya naman sa 2 servers na naka vm
<Terminus-> hehe. i've been pushing for replacing all our servers and replacing it with a streamlined VM + SAN. also, they're due for retirement anyway.
<Terminus-> SAN doesn't have to be expensive. can be centos configured as a target. i'll still call it a "SAN" =D
<onats> di rin pwede
<onats> corporate reseller din kami
<onats> so kelangan 'branded' hardware
<onats> di uso opensource
<Terminus-> well, EMC and netapp don't seem so bad when you're scaling up. =)
<Terminus-> i have this dream mini-itx build coupled with nexentastor that should give those a run for their money though.
<onats> anong nexentastor
<Terminus-> SAN software based on solaris.
<onats> whats the connectivity?
<onats> iscsi?
<onats> uy zfs
<onats> any recommended config
<Terminus-> yeah... you can do FC to if you want.
<onats> depende nalnag sa HW i guess
<Terminus-> yep, zfs. the biggest reason to use it.
<Terminus-> if i was building one and sourcing parts wasn't an issue, i'd go with portwell wade-2011, xeon e3, 8GB RAM, seasonic psu, and a lian-li pcq08b.
<onats> shouldn't be an issue
<onats> easy to bring in stuff
<onats> ok na tong portwell wade-2011?
<onats> so puro SATA?
<onats> hot swap naman tong ZFS diba
<Terminus-> it's the only board that fits my requirements.
<onats> parang maliit ah
<onats> can't add interfaces
<Terminus-> hot swap has nothing to do with the filesystem.
<onats> ago to home use?
<onats> its in the HW?
<onats> magkano to?
<Terminus-> no. more like buy lots of those instead of spending a huge chunk of change on enterprise hardware.
<Terminus-> so i didn't bother with hotswap. everything is internal.
<onats> how much is this?
<onats> sweet
<Terminus-> can't remember. haha
<onats> core series na
<Terminus-> whoops... it's wade-8011, not 2011.
<onats> di rin ganon ka mura
<onats> $743
<onats> ill just buy a mac mini
<Terminus-> a mac mini can't fit 6 3.5" drives. =P
<Terminus-> and doesn't have dual intel gigabit.
<onats> anong casing nito?
<onats> atx?
<Terminus-> mini-itx
<onats> di to tatanggapin sa enterprise dito sa pinas
<onats> anjan pa run mindset ng big, bulky and mean looking machines
<Terminus-> i've run the costs before. if you're gonna buy name brand rack mount plus nexentastor license, might as well just buy EMC or netapp.
<Terminus-> the only way i saw the cost going down was by saving on hardware costs.
<Terminus-> in any case, we've already discussed this build to death in ##hardware. even replaced the e3-1225 with the new pentium 350, assuming it's available via retail.
<onats> 18TB naman yung opensource version
<onats> so libre
<Terminus-> yeah... it's when you scale up where you start paying. also HA and stuff.
<onats> ayun
<onats> HA
<onats> got any links for architecture?
<onats> including hardware?
<Terminus-> what architecture? it's just x86.
<Terminus-> with the hardware i specced, the hardest to acquire is the motherboard.
<Terminus-> if you mean nexentastor itself, you can just check out their website.
<onats> no
<onats> yung hardware config
<onats> like the board
<onats> tapos 6 sata HDDS?
<onats> that it?
<onats> like redunandcy and stuff
<onats> pwede yun?
<onats> 2 units of this?
<onats> parang maliit ata yung 2GB na interface
<Terminus-> yup. that's the idea. add two managed switches so that you can do multipath. if you want something faster than 2x GbE, add an FC or 10GbE card.
<onats> if multi path, that still works as a 2GbE link?
<Terminus-> can't remember. in any case, 10GbE is certainly better than 10x GbE
<onats> pag 10GB 
<onats> mahal naman yung switch
<Terminus-> yup. that's only if you need it though.
<Terminus-> i can live with 2x GbE
<kidsodateless> good morning!
#ubuntu-ph 2011-12-06
<sasori> pede po magtanong ?
<sasori> :D
 * sasori walang tao XD
#ubuntu-ph 2011-12-10
<zeroseven0183> Aha
#ubuntu-ph 2011-12-11
<zeroseven0183> Hi team! Kamusta?
#ubuntu-ph 2012-12-06
<[RvG]> is bobjabba here?
* You're now known as ubuntulog
#ubuntu-ph 2014-12-01
<jsgotangco> wassup
#ubuntu-ph 2017-12-10
<Papi_Nhatz> waaaaaazzzzzzzzzzaaaaaaaaaa
#ubuntu-ph 2018-12-06
<techmagus> dumadami na ulit dito
<jmazaredo> pasko na daw :D
